# Ptarmigan day trip



## Clayclarke (Oct 23, 2019)

I have got the ptarmigan bug. Looked at some old posts here and other info out there on the subject. It seems like everyone is backpacking in and spending a few days chasing these birds. Curious if anyone who has done it thinks it could be done in day trip? Finding two days to sneak away before the snow flys may be tough this year. Especially since I am seeing snow on the peaks from work today.


----------



## Clayclarke (Oct 23, 2019)

Maybe I should add in that I know hunting these birds is always hit and miss. I am just wondering if anyone thinks you could get into country that would give you a legitimate shot at seeing one in that short of timeframe or if I am better off waiting for next season when I should have a bit more time any input would be appreciated thanks guys!


----------



## DreadedBowHunter (Sep 22, 2021)

Hard to find the birds in one day trip even with a dog. They are far and high. Will be a fun hike though.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

DreadedBowHunter said:


> Hard to find the birds in one day trip even with a dog. They are far and high. Will be a fun hike though.


Even harder to find them from the couch! 

I don't know much about ptarmigan in Utah, never really played with them before moving out. 

But, over the past several years I've become a bit of a ptarmigan aficionado up here in Alaska killing a few hundred each season. With whitetails, you want to look for running water near boulder fields (I do best when the boulders are mostly basketball sized with a few Volkswagens here and there). They like the spines of ridges quite a bit too.


----------



## DreadedBowHunter (Sep 22, 2021)

Utah ptarmigan are very difficult to find. Basically up a few mountains and once they drop down they hide in the rocks. Using a dog will be the best bet. DWR called me last year about ptarmigan and I laughed and they knew my report. Utah just doesn’t have even close the numbers yet as compared to Alaska. I was gonna get a tag this year but I’ll wait a few years to hopefully not drag my dog around the holes in the rocks. Ptarmigan is one of the toughest hunt in Utah besides the Rocky Sheep and the Book Cliff Bison hunts. Have fun trying to find them here in Utah they are within a tiny area if you roll the dice good.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The problem with ptarmigan in Utah and here in Colorado is that you need to go up above tree line to find them and then you have to work your rear off to get into them. Unlike Alaska where you can get into them in fairly flat country, at least that is what I have seen on the TV shows when they get into them.

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Oh for sure, the numbers are night and day different in Utah. But whitetailed ptarmigan are still whitetailed ptarmigan, they are always in the steep, high alpine in specific habitat configurations. Using those criteria to help narrow down your focus once you have identified the general area in Utah you need to go to find them. And yes, a dog is very important for whitetailed ptarmigan as they prefer to hide (and they blend in perfectly with their habitat).

Critter, come up and I'll take you to a number of good ptarmigan spots and we'll see if you still think they are found in fairly flat country


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

johnnycake said:


> Critter, come up and I'll take you to a number of good ptarmigan spots and we'll see if you still think they are found in fairly flat country


I'd love to but I'm booked for hunts this and next year.

But the terrain is why I said from what I have seen on TV.

Here in Colorado you will have to head up to 10,000-11,000 feet to find them, at least that is where I got into them a number of years ago 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

There's quite a few here, well within a mile or two of this. If you leave the trailhead at 3:00 am, walk in, then hunt some, you could get back to your truck at the trailhead well before midnight.










Good luck


----------



## Clayclarke (Oct 23, 2019)

Thanks for the input guys I may give it a try next weekend if I do I’ll post my findings!


----------



## Clayclarke (Oct 23, 2019)

wyogoob said:


> There's quite a few here, well within a mile or two of this. If you leave the trailhead at 3:00 am, walk in, then hunt some, you could get back to your truck at the trailhead well before midnight.
> View attachment 149515
> 
> 
> Good luck


That’s a awesome photo thanks for the info!


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Its all about the adventure with Ptarmigan here in UT. Good luck on the one day trip.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

gdog - your photo skills are incredible! What an amazing picture!


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> There's quite a few here, well within a mile or two of this. If you leave the trailhead at 3:00 am, walk in, then hunt some, you could get back to your truck at the trailhead well before midnight.
> View attachment 149515
> 
> 
> Good luck



Yeah..nothing but a +25 mile day hike 💪


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

gdog said:


> Yeah..nothing but a +25 mile day hike 💪


Uh....23.5 miles.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Ptarmigan country. This is my favorite place to hunt White-tailed Ptarmigan.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Okay, I'm done.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

The ptarmigan on the North Slope got snowed on yesterday.

OK, I'm done.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Clayclarke said:


> Maybe I should add in that I know hunting these birds is always hit and miss. I am just wondering if anyone thinks you could get into country that would give you a legitimate shot at seeing one in that short of timeframe or if I am better off waiting for next season when I should have a bit more time any input would be appreciated thanks guys!


There's a number of them south of Evanston.


----------

